# 2 Router zusammen benutzen



## jayjayjay (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bei folgender Frage:

Zurzeit benutze ich in unserem Hausnetzwerk einen USR-800-Router mit Printserver. Dieser soll jetzt gegen einen neuen WLAN-Router ausgetauscht werden. Allerdings möchte ich den Printserver des alten Routers gerne weiterverwenden, weil neue WLAN-Router mit Printserver deutlich teurer sind, als ohne PS.

Klappt das, wenn ich einfach alle Rechner an den neuen Router anschließe und den alten Router einfach über Uplink dranklemme, dass dann der Printserver , obwohl im strengen Sinne gar kein Rechner an diesem Router hängt?


----------



## Sinac (1. November 2004)

Ja, sollte ohne Probleme klappen. Gehört trotzdem ins Netzwerkforum


----------

